# 2 Brides Who Left UK and US Being Denied Re-Entry and Citizenship Revoked



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2019)

Citizenship for the US ISIS bride, daughter of a diplomat is in question, since the father was no longer working as a diplomat when she was born. Appears there is a law that says if a child is born of diplomat they are not automatically US citizens.

Secretary of State Mike Pompeo on Wednesday said “ISIS bride” Hoda Muthana is not a US citizen and will not be allowed back into America.


 “Ms. Hoda Muthana is not a U.S. citizen and will not be admitted into  the United States. She does not have any legal basis, no valid U.S.  passport, no right to a passport, nor any visa to travel to the United  States. We continue to strongly advise all U.S. citizens not to travel  to Syria,” he said in a statement.


 But a lawyer for Muthana — who grew up in Alabama and fled to Syria in 2014 to join ISIS, but is now in a refugee camp, begging to be allowed back into the United States — insisted to The Post that she is indeed a citizen.

https://nypost.com/2019/02/20/mike-pompeo-isis-bride-begging-to-return-to-us-is-not-a-citizen/


                     News                                                                            ›                                                           UK                    *ISIS bride Shamima Begum to lose her UK citizenship, family told*


ISIS bride Shamima Begum, who fled the UK to Syria aged 15, has been stripped of her British citizenship.


                                                                                                                                                    Home Secretary Sajid Javid  ordered the move against the 19-year-old Londoner who wants to return  to the UK with her newly-born child as the so-called caliphate crumbles.
                                                                                                                                                         She was part of a trio of girls from Bethnal Green Academy to  travel to the war-torn nation to support the terror group in February  2015.


                                                                                                                                                              Her family's lawyer, Tasnime Akunjee, described them as "very  disappointed" over the move and said they are "considering all legal  avenues to challenge this decision".
                                                                                                                                                          The teen's family was told in a letter from the Home Office on Tuesday, according to ITV News.

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/...p-revoked-by-british-government-a4071081.html


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 20, 2019)

_"....There are currently plans to change the law to make travelling to certain  terror hotspots a criminal offence, but this would not apply  retrospectively to Ms Begum....."._

IMHO, that is what is needed immediately.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 20, 2019)

I agree with barring them from returning.   The one from Alabama had nothing but hate for this country and "tweeted" all kinds of hateful terrorist vitrol for the USA while she was marrying her THREE ISIS husbands.   Buh-bye, traitor.    You wanted it... and now you've got it.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2019)

Ooops I started to reply to this... and remembered we can't discuss politics..so my lips are sealed!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2019)

Oh dear,- I didn't think of this as politics per se, like people who try to influence the way a country is governed or campaigning for office. but of war and refugee issues. 

Sorry SB, please close the thread if inappropriate.


----------



## Linda (Feb 20, 2019)

I don't think they should be here.


----------



## IKE (Feb 20, 2019)

Just watched world news and both the UK and U.S. have said no to their return.....good riddance.


----------



## norman (Feb 20, 2019)

IKE said:


> Just watched world news and both the UK and U.S. have said no to their return.....good riddance.




*agree..they can *:kissmy:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2019)

IKE said:


> Just watched world news and both the UK and U.S. have said no to their return.....good riddance.



I agree. Fraternizing with the enemy at the very least. I don't trust them now, it's become a safety issue imo.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 20, 2019)

They belong to the Moslem world now. 
They must find themselves new husbands, like all of the other widows.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 21, 2019)

I agree with what's been stated above.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2019)

Sadly, young people sometimes make very poor decisions that negatively affect their entire lives.  Actions have consequences.  In this instance, they should no be allowed to return to the US/UK.


----------



## ray188 (Feb 21, 2019)

I wonder if they have a room at Gitmo availiable.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 21, 2019)

Can't speak for the UK, but the US is a big country, and I think we could find room for one young woman who made a tragic mistake and now regrets it.  Seems like the Christian thing to do.


----------



## ray188 (Feb 21, 2019)

I suppose a place could be found for her within the continental 48, but Gitmo seems so appropriate.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm not trying to be political but this is confusing to me.

A few days ago our President encouraged other countries to accept returning members of ISIS and try them for any crimes they may have committed.  If this woman is a US citizen, as her birth certificate appears to suggest, it seems like that is what we should do.

I really don't have much sympathy or concern for her but I feel terrible for the child that is caught up in all of this.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2019)

To be returned for trial may not be exactly welcoming back with open arms, imo.

Whether or not the woman born in the US was ever actually a citizen is up in the air it seems, due to her father being here as a diplomat. 

:shrug:


----------



## norman (Feb 21, 2019)

ray188 said:


> I suppose a place could be found for her within the continental 48, but Gitmo seems so appropriate.


:thumbsup1:


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 21, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Can't speak for the UK, but the US is a big country, and I think we could find room for one young woman who made a tragic mistake and now regrets it.  Seems like the Christian thing to do.



Yeah, until it turns out she's a "sleeper cell", recruiting more terrorists.   Good riddance to bad garbage.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 21, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Can't speak for the UK, but the US is a big country, and I think we could find room for one young woman who made a tragic mistake and now regrets it.  Seems like the Christian thing to do.



I've got ask. How do you feel about having the US pay for her therapy? 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...tml?ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490&ito=1490


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2019)

She's kidding, right? She'll come back and pick up the bomb they stashed for her, tie it to her body and blow up a building!

( but yes, that poor child)


----------



## ray188 (Feb 21, 2019)

No, not open arms but how about an open cell door?

What has this woman done to deserve "open arms"?


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 21, 2019)

ray188 said:


> No, not open arms but *how about an open cell door*?
> 
> What has this woman done to deserve "open arms"?



I don't want my tax dollars going to support her in any way, not even incarceration.   From the AP:  

_"In late 2014, shortly after  moving to Syria, Muthana posted on Twitter a picture of four women who  appeared to torch their Western passports, including an American one.

_
_*She went on to write vivid calls over social media to kill Americans, * glorifying the extremist group that for a time ruled vast swathes of  Syria and Iraq."_


----------



## Don M. (Feb 21, 2019)

No Way should she be allowed to return to the US, and consume tax dollars that honest people here could benefit from.  Let her rot in Syria, or Afghanistan.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2019)

It's gone beyond pity, Christianity, forgiveness, etc.  I think it's now a matter of Homeland Security.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> It's gone beyond pity, Christianity, forgiveness, etc.  I think it's now a matter of Homeland Security.



I agree, and I do not think the US should ever trust her.  She made a choice to turn on America and now she must live with the consequences.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 21, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> I've got ask. How do you feel about having the US pay for her therapy?
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...tml?ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490&ito=1490



Maybe she should get ISIS to pay for her therapy.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 21, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Can't speak for the UK, but the US is a big country, and I think we could find room for one young woman who made a tragic mistake and now regrets it.  Seems like the Christian thing to do.



So would you want her to move in next door to you??


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 22, 2019)

Interesting responses to my post.  Some come from a place of fear (sleeper cells, homeland security, etc), some from a place of pettiness (paying for therapy, etc), some from just plain old mean spiritedness (Gitmo, let her rot, etc).  Not one comes from a place of compassion or of human kindness or forgiveness.  And the worst part is, I am not surprised.


----------



## ray188 (Feb 22, 2019)

When one aligns with ISIS she has not earned any compassion, human kindness, or forgiveness.

Here is the mindset we are talking about: “Go on drive-bys and spill all of their blood, or rent a big truck and drive all over them.“Veterans, Patriot, Memorial etc Day parades. Kill them.”


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 22, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Interesting responses to my post.  Some come from a place of fear (sleeper cells, homeland security, etc), some from a place of pettiness (paying for therapy, etc), some from just plain old mean spiritedness (Gitmo, let her rot, etc).  Not one comes from a place of compassion or of human kindness or forgiveness.  And the worst part is, I am not surprised.



I guess the pettiness part was aimed at me so, allow me to respond. First, let's see the timeline this woman chose. 

May 2013 - Graduates from Alabama Hoover High School. Becomes increasingly interested in Islamic religious practices. 


Autumn 2013 - Secretly creates a Twitter account with thousands of followers, meets a number of ISIS supporters.


November 2014 - Tells her family she's going to Atlanta on a school trip, instead flies to Turkey and crosses into ISIS-held territory in Syria.


December 2014 - Marries 23-year-old Suhan Rahman, an Australian ISIS fighter also known as Abu Jihad al-Australi.
March 2015 - Rahman is killed in a Jordanian airstrike


2015 - Soon after marries her second husband, a Tunisian fighter. Together they have a son, Adam.


January 2019 - Fled the village of Susa near Baghuz, slept in the desert with a group of ISIS exiles.Was captured by Kurdish forces and brought to Syria refugee camp al-Hawl.


February 2019 - Muthana says she was 'brainwashed' and begs forgiveness to return to the US.

So, basically, she renounced her American citizenship to join a bunch of radicals, she made her bed now she doesn't want to lay in it and rot over there.
Sorry, but, Actions have consequences.

I realize neither Hoda nor ISIS/ISIL represent every single Muslim in existence. I am not saying they do. But, ISIS/ISIL is a Islamic radical group that are point blank about the destruction of all "infidels" (their words, not mine)and their agenda is mass forcing Islam on all.


Radicals can be a dangerous thing, no matter what faith, agenda, or philosophy they follow. And the chances of true complete reformation are slim to none, though I will admit not impossible. But still, the odds are 1-9, maybe 1-5. I highly doubt that Hoda has reformed from her radical ways.

She used her child to front a sob story. Her child can be heard in the recording's background, and she can be seen holding him and kissing him. Putting it bluntly, especially today, America tends to fall for sob stories way too often. Just look at the excuses that are made for the common criminal."He has a family, he needed money, he had no choice but to rob that bank and gun down that security guard and teller."


Groups like ISIS/ISIL and MS-13 know that sob stories are a valid tactic to use against America. If you still don't get my meaning, two terms; politicians and social activists.


I find it strange that both Hoda and Shamima are begging for return at the same time. Call me a conspiracy nut if you'd like, I'm just saying...
Even if Hoda has indeed reformed, she and her child won't be safe or truly happy here in this country. She'll be known as "the traitor who was let back in" and the "the Muslim radical who hates America". She and her child will never know peace here if they are recognized/identified in public. They'll be harassed day in and day out.

Long winded post I know, but, I really wish people would search out the entire story instead of listening to a 60 second blurb on some tv channel.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2019)

I agree SD.

They may be sorry now or maybe not. I wouldn't want to take that chance.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 22, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Interesting responses to my post.  Some come from a place of fear (sleeper cells, homeland security, etc), some from a place of pettiness (paying for therapy, etc), some from just plain old mean spiritedness (Gitmo, let her rot, etc).  Not one comes from a place of compassion or of human kindness or forgiveness.  And the worst part is, I am not surprised.




Although i didnt actually reply to this post yet, my answer would be based on homeland security and has nothing to do with compassion or forgiveness.


----------



## Knight (Feb 22, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Can't speak for the UK, but the US is a big country, and I think we could find room for one young woman who made a tragic mistake and now regrets it.  Seems like the Christian thing to do.


To do what?  How would she contribute to the well being of native born American's?


----------



## rgp (Feb 22, 2019)

I agree strongly SD !


----------



## norman (Feb 22, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> I guess the pettiness part was aimed at me so, allow me to respond. First, let's see the timeline this woman chose.
> 
> May 2013 - Graduates from Alabama Hoover High School. Becomes increasingly interested in Islamic religious practices.
> 
> ...


----------



## ray188 (Feb 22, 2019)

but......?????????????????????????


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 22, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> *I guess the pettiness part was aimed at me so,*   {snip}
> Long winded post I know, but,* I really wish people would search out the entire story instead of listening to a 60 second blurb on some tv channel.*



A.  self awareness is a good thing
B.  assuming folks who disagree with you are somehow less informed is almost always a mistake.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 22, 2019)

Knight said:


> To do what?  How would she contribute to the well being of native born American's?



She was born here.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 22, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:


> She was born here.



sorry, still not an answer.

Her daddy  (Ahmed Ali Muthana) was a former diplomat at the United Nations for Yemen.
Foreign diplomats enjoy certain immunities under international law. The spouse and child of a diplomat generally enjoy similar immunities. Children born in the United States to accredited foreign diplomatic officers do not acquire citizenship under the 14th Amendment since they are not “born . . . subject to the jurisdiction of the United States.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> sorry, still not an answer.
> 
> Her daddy  (Ahmed Ali Muthana) was a former diplomat at the United Nations for Yemen.
> Foreign diplomats enjoy certain immunities under international law. The spouse and child of a diplomat generally enjoy similar immunities. Children born in the United States to accredited foreign diplomatic officers do not acquire citizenship under the 14th Amendment since they are not “born . . . subject to the jurisdiction of the United States.



I read the same thing, SD. At any rate, I think she can  be stripped of citizenship for threatening the safety of the US and it's troops even if she was a citizen.

Also, The UK bride...not sure of her, but wasn't she an actual citizen of the UK whom the government then stripped her of citizenship?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:


> She was born here.



So what?  Doesn't answer Kight's question- "How would she contribute to the well being of native born American's?"


----------



## norman (Feb 22, 2019)

ray188 said:


> but......?????????????????????????


sorry, i have no thought as to what i would do it i had to decide what is best  for mother and child.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2019)

norman said:


> sorry, i have no thought as to what i would do it i had to decide what is best  for mother and child.



I also feel for the child.

 Unfortunately the Mother already decided for it! 

We can still protect the child from her.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 22, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Interesting responses to my post.  Some come from a place of fear (sleeper cells, homeland security, etc), some from a place of pettiness (paying for therapy, etc), some from just plain old mean spiritedness (Gitmo, let her rot, etc).  Not one comes from a place of compassion or of human kindness or forgiveness.  And the worst part is, I am not surprised.



No judgement on your part, either.     Why don't you volunteer to let her stay at your place?

Sorry, but I save my "compassion, kindness and forgiveness" for those who deserve it.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 22, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> No judgement on your part, either.     Why don't you volunteer to let her stay at your place?
> 
> Sorry, but I save my "compassion, kindness and forgiveness" for those who deserve it.



lol - nice try at deflection, but you know that is not the issue. The issue is why you folks are so afraid of her, and why you feel she has to "earn" or "deserve" compassion or kindness or forgiveness.  We are supposed to give those things  because of what is in our heart.  

Note to Squat - Your comment was about "native born Americans", not her citizenship status, which will be decided by the courts - her dad has already filed a law suit.  I never said she was or wasn't a citizen, I merely pointed out she was born here.  And, afaik, none of us have ever had to demonstrate "what we will contribute to the well being" etc. God help us all if we ever have to.   Your comment would fall into the "Mean spirited" category.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 22, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:


> lol - nice try at deflection, but you know that is not the issue. The issue is why you folks are so afraid of her, and why you feel she has to "earn" or "deserve" compassion or kindness or forgiveness.  We are supposed to give those things  because of what is in our heart.


Nothing deflected; reading comprehension is key.   The issue is not that anyone is "afraid" of her... how absurd.  Suspicious of her motives and disgusted by her actions... absolutely.   Nowhere did I say she has to earn compassion; I simply said she's not getting any from me because she doesn't deserve it.  Kindly stop putting words in my mouth.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 22, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Nothing deflected; reading comprehension is key.   The issue is not that anyone is "afraid" of her... how absurd.  Suspicious of her motives and disgusted by her actions... absolutely.   Nowhere did I say she has to earn compassion; I simply said she's not getting any from me because she doesn't deserve it.  Kindly stop putting words in my mouth.


Same here!!


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 23, 2019)

c'est moi said:


> nothing deflected; reading comprehension is key.   The issue is not that anyone is "afraid" of her... How absurd.  Suspicious of her motives and disgusted by her actions... Absolutely.   Nowhere did i say she has to earn compassion; i simply said she's not getting any from me because she doesn't deserve it.  Kindly stop putting words in my mouth.



x3


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 23, 2019)

xoxo


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 23, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Interesting responses to my post.  Some come from a place of fear (sleeper cells, homeland security, etc), some from a place of pettiness (paying for therapy, etc), some from just plain old mean spiritedness (Gitmo, let her rot, etc).  Not one comes from a place of compassion or of human kindness or forgiveness.  And the worst part is, I am not surprised.



For me, forgiveness is not the point -- as my pastor once told a young woman regarding her physically abusive husband, forgiveness does not mean that you must give the abuser the opportunity to break your other shoulder and land you back in the hospital.

And why is this young woman any more deserving of our compassion, forgiveness, etc., than any other wrongdoer?  Do we "forgive" all wrongdoers and just let them go free?  Where was this young woman's compassion when she was advocating death and destruction against the United States?  IMHO, there are some lines that, once crossed, cannot be un-crossed.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 24, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Nothing deflected; reading comprehension is key.   The issue is not that anyone is "afraid" of her... how absurd.  Suspicious of her motives and disgusted by her actions... absolutely.   Nowhere did I say she has to earn compassion; I simply said she's not getting any from me because she doesn't deserve it.  Kindly stop putting words in my mouth.


So you really think the main issue is where she lives?  Of that isn't deflection, nothing is. And lol @ "putting words in my mouth".  How are comments about homeland security, strapping on bombs and blowing up buildings, sleeper cells, etc, not based on fear?  And now you want to make a distinction between "earning" and "deserving" your compassion.  Yes, reading comprehension is key

Also, nowhere did I say she should be greeted with open arms, or not have face incarceration, of face other forms of limited freedom, etc.  That's all for the courts to decide, and assuming she is allowed entry, whatever they do decide is okay with me.  I just thing we have plenty of room here for one woman and her child.  So please stop "putting words in my mouth".  

Let's face it, we will never agree on this, so you all can have the last words to show us more fear and pettiness and mean-spiritedness.  May you be judged by the judgments you make.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2019)

> How are comments about homeland security, strapping on bombs and blowing up buildings, sleeper cells, etc, not based on fear?



Hoot, most of those comments were mine, not CM's. 

As far as "fear", yes I have a *healthy *fear or suspicion of ISIS. Yet I agree to disagree.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 24, 2019)

It makes little difference to me where she ends up.  Sounds like she was led astray at a young age and is now becoming an opportunist rather than a terrorist.  If ISIS had gained the upper hand , over there, I'm sure she'd be waving their banner today, but she's one woman with a baby. I have a far greater fear of the White Supremacist  cells that dot our country.  Nutcases that gather weapons, play at soldier in the woods and every now and then, spark some nut to go on a rampage, like our recently arrested Coast Guard officer.  Fortunately he didn't get to implement his plan.

Many of the same folks who "fear" this girl, secretly, or some openly, support the image of going back to an "all white America" and ignore the bloodshed that it will bring.  

I have no problem keeping her out or letting her in - -she's one person and far less of a threat than our homegrown supremacists.


----------



## norman (Feb 24, 2019)

DaveA said:


> It makes little difference to me where she ends up.  Sounds like she was led astray at a young age and is now becoming an opportunist rather than a terrorist.  If ISIS had gained the upper hand , over there, I'm sure she'd be waving their banner today, but she's one woman with a baby. I have a far greater fear of the White Supremacist  cells that dot our country.  Nutcases that gather weapons, play at soldier in the woods and every now and then, spark some nut to go on a rampage, like our recently arrested Coast Guard officer.  Fortunately he didn't get to implement his plan.
> 
> Many of the same folks who "fear" this girl, secretly, or some openly, support the image of going back to an "all white America" and ignore the bloodshed that it will bring.
> 
> I have no problem keeping her out or letting her in - -she's one person and far less of a threat than our homegrown supremacists.



I certainly agree that if ISIS had the upper hand this young lady would be still shouting kill Americans and the rhetoric she was promoting.  Only time will tell and yes we have a few homegrown problems that need to be monitored.  Keeping her out or in, I think she will never be a true American.  Her parents surely are crushed,  America is now a diversifed country and most accept that, I hope.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 24, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I read the same thing, SD. At any rate, I think she can  be stripped of citizenship for threatening the safety of the US and it's troops even if she was a citizen.
> 
> Also, The UK bride...not sure of her, but wasn't she an actual citizen of the UK whom the government then stripped her of citizenship?



If one is a natural born citizen of the United States citizenship cannot be stripped for any reason.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2019)

I think this boils down to a legal issue, which ought to be easily answered:  Is a person born in the US, while their parents (with foreign citizenship) are here as diplomats, automatically a US
citizen?  

I will add, though, that this girl sounds like a slippery troublemaker, playing both ends against the middle.  She could present dangers to whatever country she lands in. And that should factor in.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 25, 2019)

If she is legally considered a United States citizen, can she come home and face charges of sedition and subversive activities?  I don't think treason would fly as we're not in a declared war.  Then, she can be told this & choose to come back and face charges or stay.  I would think that's more than fair.  She feels therapy is enough, but I feel that can be covered in a federal penitentiary.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2019)

In WW2 Jap soldiers would imitate Americans in jungle fighting an yell "help,  I am a wounded American, Joe help me!" When or GI's would go out to help them they were blown up.  We are too soft hearted by nature.  I say "you turn on us, your country"....Your decision sealed your fate.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 25, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Many of the same folks who "fear" this girl, secretly, or some openly, support the image of going back to an "all white America" and ignore the bloodshed that it will bring.



Well, that's quite a reach I'd say.      How about we just feel disgusted by her traitorous actions?   Seems like no discussion can be had in this country without racism being introduced, whether it belongs in the dialogue or not.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 25, 2019)

norman said:


> sorry, i have no thought as to what i would do it i had to decide what is best  for mother and child.


 I am far more concerned with our "mothers and children" who haven't allied with those  who would and have blown our innocents to smithereens.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> In WW2 Jap soldiers would imitate Americans in jungle fighting an yell "help,  I am a wounded American, Joe help me!" When or GI's would go out to help them they were blown up.  We are too soft hearted by nature.  I say "you turn on us, your country"....Your decision sealed your fate.


In both our countries, citizens of Japanese ancestry were interred, even babies, to our great shame, I hardly see that as soft hearted. In spite of this, the Nisei were among the greatest heros of the war. Perhaps we should learn from this.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 25, 2019)

Pepper said:


> If one is a natural born citizen of the United States citizenship cannot be stripped for any reason.



From what I have read about this, she is not , and never has been, a US citizen.  Apparently , her father was here as a diplomat when she was born, and children of diplomats are not automatically considered as a citizen. 
This has actually been ongoing for some time now, and when Obama was president, he made the ruling that she was not a citizen and would not be allowed to come back; but the whole court case  comes back into the main news every now and then, and has now emerged looking like a new issue again.

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katie...termined-isis-bride-isnt-an-american-n2542152


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 25, 2019)

Happyflowerlady said:


> From what I have read about this, she is not , and never has been, a US citizen.  Apparently , her father was here as a diplomat when she was born, and children of diplomats are not automatically considered as a citizen.
> This has actually been ongoing for some time now, and when Obama was president, he made the ruling that she was not a citizen and would not be allowed to come back; but the whole court case  comes back into the main news every now and then, and has now emerged looking like a new issue again.
> 
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katie...termined-isis-bride-isnt-an-american-n2542152



Wow; I hadn't heard that tidbit.   Thanks for the link.


----------



## ray188 (Feb 26, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> In both our countries, citizens of Japanese ancestry were interred, even babies, to our great shame, I hardly see that as soft hearted. In spite of this, the Nisei were among the greatest heros of the war. Perhaps we should learn from this.


Before using the term 'to our great shame", the actions of the governments should be seen in the context of the times - not today. As to the Nisei - they were given the opportunity to prove their loyalty and did so with great distinction.


----------



## Trade (Feb 26, 2019)

ray188 said:


> Before using the term 'to our great shame", the actions of the governments should be seen in the context of the times - not today.



Racism is racism, no matter what date is on the calendar.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 26, 2019)

Trade said:


> Racism is racism, no matter what date is on the calendar.



I do not think that objecting to people in terrorist organizations coming into this country has anything to do with race, it is their violent intentions that is the problem, not the color of someone’s skin.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2019)

Race? Who said anything about race? This is about national security today and has nothing to do with race OR Japanese people. Let's please not go off topic into race.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 26, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Well, that's quite a reach I'd say.      How about we just feel disgusted by her traitorous actions?   Seems like no discussion can be had in this country without racism being introduced, whether it belongs in the dialogue or not.



I agree.  Her race or religion have nothing to do with it.  The issue is her advocating the wholesale murder of Americans.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2019)

I suspect that, were she returned to the US, it would be to face trial for treason.  The media would be absolutely giddy at the prospect, but I seriously doubt she's ever coming back.


----------



## Trade (Feb 27, 2019)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I do not think that objecting to people in terrorist organizations coming into this country has anything to do with race, it is their violent intentions that is the problem, not the color of someone’s skin.



My post was referring to the internment of American citizens of Japanese ethnicity during world war 2 and had absolutely nothing to do with terrorists coming into this country. If you had read the post that I was responding to you would have readily seen that. Quite frankly I don't see how you missed that.


----------



## Trade (Feb 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Race? Who said anything about race? This is about national security today and has nothing to do with race OR Japanese people. Let's please not go off topic into race.



Conversations sometimes tend to wander off topic at times. Thank you for your gentle reminder to get back on topic.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2019)

Trade.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 27, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> I am far more concerned with our "mothers and children" who haven't allied with those  who would and have blown our innocents to smithereens.



Me too, Jim.  I'm also much more concerned about homeless veterans here than I am about someone who willingly joined the enemy.  No one seems to care about them much, but they can get all riled up about someone who left the country and advocated the killing of Americans, even though those vets served honorably to preserve our way of life.


----------



## Rainee (Feb 28, 2019)

I am not too sure it is a good idea as the other day one from UK wants to go back with her baby and a few days earlier there was a picture of her on 
a soldiers back getting ready to chop off his head.. don`t think any country who care for their citizens want someone like that back .. bit scary .. same here there is 
an australian girl went to marry an IS fellow with her children they told us the children and her husband are dead from a bomb but now the children are alive 
and well .. those children brain washed too and were holding heads of soldiers how bad is that ? they surely would forever be terrorists its inbred in them now.. thats 
how I see it ..


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2019)

OMG Rainee... where did you see these?


----------



## Bee (Feb 28, 2019)

Rainee said:


> I am not too sure it is a good idea as the other day one from UK wants to go back with her baby_* and a few days earlier there was a picture of her on
> a soldiers back getting ready to chop off his head.*_. don`t think any country who care for their citizens want someone like that back .. bit scary .. same here there is
> an australian girl went to marry an IS fellow with her children they told us the children and her husband are dead from a bomb but now the children are alive
> and well .. those children brain washed too and were holding heads of soldiers how bad is that ? they surely would forever be terrorists its inbred in them now.. thats
> how I see it ..



Where did you see that Rainee because I certainly haven't seen it in any of the British Newspapers and how do you know it is the same British girl that has been in the news recently regarding coming back to Britain.?????


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 28, 2019)

The picture is out there, but,there's no proof it was either one of these women. I started to post it but decided to fact check a little more and realized there was no way to determine who the woman in the picture was. Regardless, it was a female who truly believes in the cause, and that alone should be scary enough


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 28, 2019)

Here's what has been said about the photo...
.
THE FACTS: A photo of a person dressed in camouflage and wearing a black headdress performing a beheading is not Hoda Muthana, the Alabama woman who left the U.S. in 2014 to join the Islamic State group in Syria, as false reports circulating on social media claim. The photo, which was taken from a video released by IS in 2015, shows a child in Homs, Syria, beheading a Syrian army captain, Adam Raisman, chief senior analyst for the SITE Intelligence Group, said in an email to The Associated Press. Mia Bloom, a professor of communication at Georgia State University and author of "Small Arms: Children and Terrorism," said the video shows one of earliest instances of a child trained by IS attempting to perform a beheading. "It is definitely not Hoda," Bloom said. 

Now, I'm not a hater by nature, but, what would you call a group of people who teach children the fine art of beheading?  
I really don't want to post this pic as I have no desire to further embelish this cause.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 28, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> Here's what has been said about the photo...
> .
> THE FACTS: A photo of a person dressed in camouflage and wearing a black headdress performing a beheading is not Hoda Muthana, the Alabama woman who left the U.S. in 2014 to join the Islamic State group in Syria, as false reports circulating on social media claim. The photo, which was taken from a video released by IS in 2015, shows a child in Homs, Syria, beheading a Syrian army captain, Adam Raisman, chief senior analyst for the SITE Intelligence Group, said in an email to The Associated Press. Mia Bloom, a professor of communication at Georgia State University and author of "Small Arms: Children and Terrorism," said the video shows one of earliest instances of a child trained by IS attempting to perform a beheading. "It is definitely not Hoda," Bloom said.
> 
> ...



I have seen this photo as well, in several places online; but I didn’t see anything that definitely proved who the picture was of or when it was taken, and I didn’t want to post something that gruesome either. 
There are also pictures online of the Alabama Muslim’s father, and he is shown burning an American flag at some kind of Muslim anti-American rally, so this is not some poor girl who was easily deceived, but someone who has probably been trained all of her life to hate and despise Americans.


----------



## Bee (Feb 28, 2019)

The following links are what I have found..........

https://fullfact.org/online/Syria-video-is-not-shamima-begum/

https://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/news/plymouth-news/fake-post-claims-show-shemima-2567567


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 28, 2019)

Rainee said:


> I am not too sure it is a good idea as the other day one from UK wants to go back with her baby and a few days earlier there was a picture of her on
> a soldiers back getting ready to chop off his head.. don`t think any country who care for their citizens want someone like that back .. bit scary .. same here there is
> an australian girl went to marry an IS fellow with her children they told us the children and her husband are dead from a bomb but now the children are alive
> and well .. those children brain washed too and were holding heads of soldiers how bad is that ? they surely would forever be terrorists its inbred in them now.. thats
> how I see it ..



I agree.


----------



## rgp (Feb 28, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> OMG Rainee... where did you see these?




 Well.......I just googled ISIS beheadings........ and in the first site offered...there were just that,... beheadings ! Of three men, the removal of the head itself , and the final aftermath.....the heads displayed.

Was it the women discussed? I do not know due to the garb worn.......but the grim photos are indeed out there, and not at all hard to find, if desired. 

 I didn't linger , not what I care to see.......but they are there, and should not be ignored, cannot be denied.


----------



## Trade (Mar 4, 2019)

Seems to be if you adhere to the Christian faith you are pretty much obligated to forgive these ladies and let them back in. After all, that's the lesson of the Prodigal son story. Fortunately I'm an Atheist and never bought into that Prodigal son crap, so in my opinion they made their choice and can just stay where they are.


----------



## rgp (Mar 4, 2019)

Trade said:


> Seems to be if you adhere to the Christian faith you are pretty much obligated to forgive these ladies and let them back in. After all, that's the lesson of the Prodigal son story. Fortunately I'm an Atheist and never bought into that Prodigal son crap, so in my opinion they made their choice and can just stay where they are.




Agreed!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 4, 2019)

Trade said:


> Seems to be if you adhere to the Christian faith you are pretty much obligated to forgive these ladies and let them back in. After all, that's the lesson of the Prodigal son story. Fortunately I'm an Atheist and never bought into that Prodigal son crap, so in my opinion *they made their choice and can just stay where they are*.



I'm agnostic and I approve this message.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 4, 2019)

I am a Christian.  I could forgive them.  I will even pray for their eternal souls.  But Christians are not called upon to behave foolishly.  Just have a different set of values than some.

BTW, Trade, look up the meaning of the word "prodigal" ... how does it even apply in this case?


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveA said:


> It makes little difference to me where she ends up.  Sounds like she was led astray at a young age and is now becoming an opportunist rather than a terrorist.  If ISIS had gained the upper hand , over there, I'm sure she'd be waving their banner today, but she's one woman with a baby. I have a far greater fear of the White Supremacist  cells that dot our country.  Nutcases that gather weapons, play at soldier in the woods and every now and then, spark some nut to go on a rampage, like our recently arrested Coast Guard officer.  Fortunately he didn't get to implement his plan.
> 
> Many of the same folks who "fear" this girl, secretly, or some openly, support the image of going back to an "all white America" and ignore the bloodshed that it will bring.
> 
> I have no problem keeping her out or letting her in - -she's one person and far less of a threat than our homegrown supremacists.




.................................


----------



## Snowbound (Mar 9, 2019)

It would seem that these two women made a very bad decision.  Given that their decision was to move to a known terrorist country, and marry into ISIS, I believe that they have forfeited any citizenship with their respective countries.  There's no coming back.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 9, 2019)

Snowbound said:


> It would seem that these two women made a very bad decision.  Given that their decision was to move to a known terrorist country, and marry into ISIS, I believe that they have forfeited any citizenship with their respective countries.  There's no coming back.


 Exactly!  They made their bed, let them lie there!!


----------

